# Fyle System con errori

## Karhot87

Ho questo problema con gentoo, ma mi è capitato anche con un'altra distribuzione di linux. Non capisco da cosa dipenda se da un problema hardware o altro. Mi capita spesso che quando riavvio mi dice che il fyle system contiene degli errori, e che la riparaziona automatica nn è andata a buon fine. Provando con fsck certe volte riesco a ripararlo ma avvolte no. Anche quando ci riesco nn torna tutto come nuovo, da cosa puo dipendere? Grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## riverdragon

Può dipendere da che kernel usi e dal kernel che usavi quando hai creato la partizione. Per esempio (capitato a me) i filesystem xfs nascevano male con le prime versioni del kernel 2.6.17.

E certo, può dipendere anche dall'hardware.

----------

## Kernel78

Se il disco sta per lasciarti, se spegni il pc in maniera brutale, se parte la corrente potrebbe capitare quello che succede a te.

Iniziamo a rigirare la questione:

- che fs usi ?

- quanto tempo ha il disco ?

- l'alimentatore ?

- hai un gruppo di continuità ?

- ci sono sbalzi di corrente dalle tue parti ?

- varie ed eventuali ?

----------

## Karhot87

Il fs della partizione root è ext3 e boot in ext2, per quanto riguarda il disco e l'alimentatore diciamo che nn sono prorpio giovani, il mio pc è del 2001   :Rolling Eyes:  Da me nn ci sono sbalsi di corrente, e nn ho un gruppo di continuita. Si alcune volte sono stato costretto a riavviare il pc brutalmente xke si era bloccato. Non c'e un modo per rendere diciamo più "sicuro"  l'fs, cioè che si creino cosi facilmente errori?

----------

## Kernel78

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Il fs della partizione root è ext3 e boot in ext2, per quanto riguarda il disco e l'alimentatore diciamo che nn sono prorpio giovani, il mio pc è del 2001   Da me nn ci sono sbalsi di corrente, e nn ho un gruppo di continuita. Si alcune volte sono stato costretto a riavviare il pc brutalmente xke si era bloccato. Non c'e un modo per rendere diciamo più "sicuro"  l'fs, cioè che si creino cosi facilmente errori?

 

Vediamo di chiarire la situazione: il fs è sicuro, questi inconvenienti con questa frequenza capitano solo a te quindi il punto non è capire come renderlo più sicuro ma rendere meno colabrodo il tuo sistema ...

----------

## Karhot87

K  :Very Happy:   capiamo come rendere meno colabrodo il mio sistema se possibile...

----------

## skypjack

controllo del disco, potrebbe essere lui il problema, ergo ti consiglio backup (in ogni caso, non si sa mai)

----------

## djinnZ

Controlla i connettori di alimentazione dell'hd, in particolare quelli della massa (filo nero), nel caso stringili un pochino.

----------

## Karhot87

Mmm un consiglio su programmi per buckup?

----------

## djinnZ

tar+7zip se vuoi la massima compressione.

tar+bz2 è il migliore compromesso.

star per la via più veloce.

dar ha anche una utility grafica (kdar) ma lo ho usato poche volte quindi niente da dire sull'affidabilità.

se devi solo copiare su un'altro disco rsync.

Ogni altra soluzione è incompatibile, inaffidabile o farraginosa, secondo i casi.

----------

## mambro

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Mmm un consiglio su programmi per buckup?

 

Cosa vorresti che facesse?

Perchè io come "programma di backup" uso rsync+ssh e copio la home su un altro pc della rete   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Karhot87

Quello che interessa a me è semplicemetne fare il buckup dell'intero sistema in caso da ripristinarlo in caso di errori spostarlo su un'altra partizione

----------

## mambro

Allora rsync su una partizione di backup può andare anche se così non ti tuteli da possibili rotture dell'hard disk

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> tar+7zip se vuoi la massima compressione.
> 
> tar+bz2 è il migliore compromesso.

 

tar cvzpf? (tar + gz) perchè no?  E' il più veloce di tutti (anche se magari perdi qualcosa in compressione)

Anzi per la precisione

```
tar -cvzpf backup_system.tar.gz / -X exclude_from_backup
```

dove il file exclude_from_backup contiene

```
/dev/*

/dev/.udev 

/proc/*

/sys/*

/tmp/*

/var/tmp/*

/usr/portage/*

/root/backup_system.tar.gz
```

più altre eventuali directory che non vuoi backuppare

----------

## djinnZ

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> tar cvzpf? (tar + gz) perchè no?

 

considerando quanto perdi in velocità per la compressione e quanto poco comprime non ne vale la pena. L'unica ragione per preferirlo è che nella mia esperienza si è mostrato sempre indenne da problemi quando provi ad aprirlo con altri programmi (del piffero) mentre con 7z e bz2 qualche volta il file non era leggibile (sebbene valido da linux).

----------

